# Usain Bolt’s Gold GT-R Crowns Nissan Booth: 2013 Detroit Auto Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Capping off the Nissan booth at the 2013 Detroit Auto Show, Nissan “director of excitement” Usain Bolt’s gold GT-R sat almost unnoticed.

Bolt, the world’s fastest man, signed the hood of the car and was auctioned to ultimately raise $193,000 for his charity. Adding both
value and weight to the car a few pieces are actually finished in real gold. There’s no word on exactly how much the precious metal adds to the already-heavy sports car’s curb weight, but theres’ no question it’s still a blast to drive.

Auto shows are, among other things, gathering places for celebrities, but unfortunately Bolt wasn’t musing near his car – at least not when AutoGuide.com stepped past.

More: *Usain Bolt’s Gold GT-R Crowns Nissan Booth: 2013 Detroit Auto Show* on AutoGuide.com


----------

